# Laptop to LCD Help



## wannabe painter (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi people

Im wondering if anyone can help me. I am using my laptop connected to a LCD tv, but the screen doesnt fit properly. 
How can I get my laptop to get the whole page up on LCD without me having to scroll all over the place? 

Thanks In advance


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

you using an SD cable? Does you laptop have a button which has "CRT/LCD" on it? If so, its probably one you use with the Fn button. Anyway, try pressing that, while plugged into the TV to see what happens. If its not that, it could be something to do with the resolution you are using, or the TV resolution. What is the TV spec/laptop screen res?


----------



## wannabe painter (Mar 6, 2007)

the button on my laptop is a func key with two tv screens.. I dont know what res either are, but my laptop is a bit old. 
Laptop - Compaq Evo N600C
TV - LE32R87BD Samsung 

Its so frustrating, new toys and cant play...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't think it dosent know what size I think its using it as a secondary screen rather than primary. Which means you can drag and drop diffrent windows into it.


----------



## wannabe painter (Mar 6, 2007)

its using a standard monitor cable. Think its a 15 pin with 2 little screws to tighten up


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Is your picture offset looking? ie is the left side off the screen and there is a black strip at the side?

if so, have to change your laptops screen resolution. Usually down the way.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

ah ok just re-read your post.

Try changing the laptops resolution.


----------



## wannabe painter (Mar 6, 2007)

what resolution do I need or how do I change it so I can experiment?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

wannabe painter said:


> what resolution do I need or how do I change it so I can experiment?


Depends really on the spec of each piece of equipment.

To change your resolution...... right click on your desktop - select properties from the drop down menu - cick on settings tab at the top of the window that opens - screen resolution is bottom left.

hope this helps


----------



## sauntson (Feb 4, 2008)

Its to do with the resoultion of both your TV and laptop
Depending on what resolution size your laptop is set too. 
try reducing the res on your laptop to 800x600 and see if this helps
then work your way up the res scale till you find the optimun one.
windows xp right click desktop
properties
settings


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

does your graphics card have a TV out on it? If so, you need to get a SD cable, which plugs directly from your graphics card to the TV. If it does, this should work. Like others have said, if you use the monitor cable, the computer will associate the TV as a second monitor and it wont work correctly.


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

just had a quick look at the card you have in your comp, and i think it does have TV out on it. Its a black circular connection next to the monitor connection. Is that what you've got?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

He sounds like its a normal RGB plug.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Sounds more like an VGA cable he is using, best thing to do is have a play around with the resoultion, i had to do it with mine the first time I did it. I have set mine up as the 2nd montior and use my function and f5 key to switch it onto the correct res.


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

you could do that i suppose, but the sd cable will give you better pic.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

jonathanelwell said:


> you could do that i suppose, but the sd cable will give you better pic.


Are you talking about S-video? if so the VGA should give a miuch better picture.


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah svideo, my bad. Never have any issues with mine, no messing with Res etc.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

you should try it with a VGA cable, should make a good difference to the quality.


----------



## wannabe painter (Mar 6, 2007)

I think I have it sorted now, it was just a case of changing the laptop resolution. 

Im guessing it will all be dandy now. Thank you for your help


----------

